# Bavarian Cream Question.



## mross (Dec 15, 2012)

Is there any way to unmold Bavarian Cream  without putting it in hot water  for few seconds?? Which is the best mold to use for individual portions??  Maybe I am using a wrong one!

Thanks


----------



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

Here is a long shot... I don't know if it will work:  Try coating the mold with soy oil.  Soy oil stays liquid to 3'C.  So when you take the mold out of the fridge the soy might still be liquid and you can demold the  Cream.  There may be other oils that go even lower than soy...

CDF


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Don't know exactly what kind you are making. Sometime depending on what exactly I am making spray with pan spray a little.  Another trick  line mols with plastic film and just pull righ up.Unmolds prfectly. When making a large item, I use springpans . In fact yesterday I made Coconot and Macadammi bavarian cream tortes, and I used spring pans with graham cracker crust. Came out easy.  I  Don't recommend soy oil , also when you unmold, it should not be a liquid if made correctly.


----------



## mross (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you so much to both Chefs for taking the time to answer my question.

I used some unsalted butter on each of the ramekins( just a bit). It was really easy to unmold them and came out with its perfect shape.

Thanks again

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------

